# Impact Bags - opinions, recommendations, alternatives



## IainP (Feb 22, 2015)

As above really, recent lesson the pro suggested that should be an area of focus.

Is DIY and option or is it best to buy one, if so which are good?

Any alternative drills

Any other general thoughts on using one.

Over to the forum folk.

Thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 22, 2015)

When I first started having lessons, the pro who was teaching me at the time used the front tyre (wheel removed obviously!) from a greenkeepers tractor to similar effect.
Certainly got me hitting into the back of the ball.


----------



## Darren24 (Feb 22, 2015)

I've never fully understud what impact bags are for. What are you meant to achieve from one?


----------



## CMAC (Feb 22, 2015)

never used one nor see the benefit you could gain - hence why I've never used one -

will be interested in the 'experts' opinion on them when they come along


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 22, 2015)

Helps instil the feeling of getting through the ball at impact


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 22, 2015)

Never used one, Smiffy, but was looking at this one the other day because it can have a plane drill thingy attached to it.

http://youtu.be/CSADy9ShrIs


----------



## the_coach (Feb 22, 2015)

can be a very useful teaching/learning aid - if used in the right ways.

used well it will help with impact alignments, forward leaning shaft. hands ahead of square clubhead etc.
will help in the understanding of how folks body alignments need to be at impact, where the weight needs to be.

but just using it to make a golfers normal swing at near normal speed isn't going to help any, just ingrain what's already there in the swing motion.

[video=youtube_share;dl3sh_00lXY]http://youtu.be/dl3sh_00lXY[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Feb 22, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;BOC3-dKxwWs]http://youtu.be/BOC3-dKxwWs[/video]


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 22, 2015)

An old bag stuffed with old towels or sheets can be used.


----------



## the_coach (Feb 22, 2015)

useful if you working on changes with swing path, swing direction through impact.

[video=youtube_share;SUAsYj9mslU]http://youtu.be/SUAsYj9mslU[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Feb 22, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;gQCOrI0_-4k]http://youtu.be/gQCOrI0_-4k[/video]


----------

